
Neutrinos can deliver not only full-on hits but also 'glancing blows' - jonbaer
http://www.rochester.edu/newscenter/researchers-show-neutrinos-can-deliver-not-only-full-on-hits-but-also-glancing-blows-84012/
======
anigbrowl
At first I didn't get why this result was remarkable - it's just what I would
expect, imagining that subatomic particles behave like tiny billiard balls. Is
it because I'm not so familiar with the math that I have gotten into the habit
of thinking neutrinos are so slippery that they can only be detected in head-
on collisions? That seems a curiously binary approach, whereas I would have
intuitively imagined that the directness of particle collisions had a Gaussian
distribution.

~~~
gus_massa
The original title of the research article is "Measurement of Coherent
Production of π± in Neutrino and Anti-Neutrino Beams on Carbon from Eν of 1.5
to 20 GeV". I think the "glancing blows" is a linkbait from the PR department.

I'm not sure, I'm mostly guessing, but this experiment is probably important
to analyze low energy collisions, and see if the model derived from the high
energy collisions is correct.

